# Craftsy Boxes today!



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I ordered mine, the big one. I can't wait till it gets here. I wanted to see the beautiful yarn I know they will send. I looked at all the boxes I could last month and decided I would get one too. 

Calling it my Mother's Day and Anniversary gift to myself. LOL

Who else? I promise to post pics when it gets here.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Just ordered mine, I got one last month and was happy with it.
Just what I needed more yarn but can't resist a bargain.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Got mine.


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

Couldn't get one though I did try they are not shipping to Australia Rat's lol maybe next time


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

I ordered one of the big boxes too. From looking at some of the pictures of last months "deal" I decided it would be well worth it.

I had ordered a grab bag from DNBY of Mission Falls 1824 Cotton and was really disappointed in the colors they sent. I could have chosen colors that I like for the same amount of money or less.


----------



## knit2hearts (Feb 13, 2011)

I couldn't decide which size to order, so I ordered both!!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I was waiting these deals to come back. I missed it last month but after seeing the lovely yarn others got I was bound and determined to participate this time. Then the deal went live and I have chickened out. "What if I don't like the yarn they send me? It might be expensive yarn but maybe I won't like the colour. What if they send big fat needles I already have and rarely use?" keeps running through my mind. I think I'll save my money for some nice Malabrigo or Madeline Tosh; something I can see and touch, something I know I'll like. I am so dissapointed in myself.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I was waiting these deals to come back. I missed it last month but after seeing the lovely yarn others got I was bound and determined to participate this time. Then the deal went live and I have chickened out. "What if I don't like the yarn they send me? It might be expensive yarn but maybe I won't like the colour. What if they send big fat needles I already have and rarely use?" keeps running through my mind. I think I'll save my money for some nice Malabrigo or Madeline Tosh; something I can see and touch, something I know I'll like. I am so dissapointed in myself.


That's what I typically do. I talk myself out of it. Craftsy sends out emails almost daily with deals on yarn and I'm so tempted to just buy, buy, buy because of the incredible prices. But, I have to use some restraint, or I'll be driving (or walking) myself and hubby to the poor house. However, after seeing all the incredible yarns and needles, I decided to splurge and get both mystery boxes. I hope I won't have buyers remorse. Sometimes the thrill of the chase and crowd hysteria hypes me up to spend money. Geez, do I really need more yarn?


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

l don't think they are posting to Canada l had an email from them .so you can't have one anyway LOL



nittineedles said:


> I was waiting these deals to come back. I missed it last month but after seeing the lovely yarn others got I was bound and determined to participate this time. Then the deal went live and I have chickened out. "What if I don't like the yarn they send me? It might be expensive yarn but maybe I won't like the colour. What if they send big fat needles I already have and rarely use?" keeps running through my mind. I think I'll save my money for some nice Malabrigo or Madeline Tosh; something I can see and touch, something I know I'll like. I am so dissapointed in myself.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I spent my craft money for the next couple of months. Lol but I have never worked with stuff like craftsy sells. So I figure if they pick I won't have to pick. I'm sure to find a project to fit whatever they send.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

kentish lady said:


> l don't think they are posting to Canada l had an email from them .so you can't have one anyway LOL


They are shipping only to the US and Canada. I'm still not getting one. 
:shock: Where was this will power when I was trying to quit smoking?


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

kentish lady said:


> l don't think they are posting to Canada l had an email from them .so you can't have one anyway LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Canada and I got one sent to me last month. I am being very firm with myself and not ordering another until I use the yarn from this one. Maybe next month!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

I get craftsy emails but i never get one for the boxes of yarn. How are ya'll getting these?


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

this is the email l sent and l got a reply they are not shipping to Canada until they sort out mailing

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jane, May 26 01:12 pm (MDT):
Paulene,

Thank you for reaching out to us. Unfortunately your correct and we are temporarily suspending international and Canadian shipping. We are working hard to find partners across the globe who can carry your packages safely, securely, and deliver them on time. However, until we get a better system set up we will be temporarily suspending all international shipments outside the US. I'm so glad you have received your packages in such a quick time for us. Unfortunately many of your neighborhoods did not experience the same results.

We see this as a short-term set back that will allow us to achieve an excellent long-term solution. We love having you as community members and will make every effort to figure this out and get back to sending you your fabrics as soon as possible.

I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience this may cause you in the near term. Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Please let me know if you have any other questions or feedback.

Very best, 
Jane

The Craftsy Team
--------------------
[email protected]
@beCraftsy
facebook.com/craftsy
Office: 303.997.0345
Toll Free: 888.979.6769
Fax: 303.945.2732

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

May 26 08:54 am (MDT):
hi 
l had an email to say you was not going to ship to canada ,
l have had your deals before and all have came with 10 days which is normal for passing through customs .
so just making sure , are you shipping to Canada ,as on your site it say US and Canada . thank paulene

Message-Id:NYXSAGNF



nittineedles said:


> kentish lady said:
> 
> 
> > l don't think they are posting to Canada l had an email from them .so you can't have one anyway LOL
> ...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Too bad, I wonder what made them decide that. Too high of shipping costs maybe?


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

nittineedles have you given up smoking .....
any good yarn stores at Port Alberni ,as l am coming there in September for a visit .


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

kentish lady said:


> nittineedles have you given up smoking .....
> any good yarn stores at Port Alberni ,as l am coming there in September for a visit .


After umpteen tries, I finally managed to quit 13 years ago.
We have a wonderful yarn shop in town called Let's Knit. The owner, Jenny, is the nicest lady. There are lots of yarn shops on the Island. Are you just visiting Port Alberni or are you touring Vancouver Island?


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I ordered my first box today, I had such a hard time deciding which one to get but finally decided on the small one since I.ordered some yarn just the other day from knit picks. I am excited to see what I get.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

we are touring the island and staying in Nanaimo my hubby is on a fishing forum so he might go fishing one day so l am looking for yarn shops and malls to have a look around for the day. any yarn shop in Nanaimo .just in case he wants to fish another day . 
whats it like on Port Alerni better ask... good fishing



nittineedles said:


> kentish lady said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles have you given up smoking .....
> ...


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I ordered my box today. I got the large box. Can't wait to see what they send, I'm sure I'll be happy with it.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

What are craftsy boxes?


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd love to know, too, how you get info about the boxes. I've signed up at their web site 2 or 3 times to be notified when the sale comes up. But I never hear from them. I'd really like to order one-sounds like a lot of fun.



Debsknits said:


> I get craftsy emails but i never get one for the boxes of yarn. How are ya'll getting these?


 :-(


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for alerting me. I just ordered the large one. I missed them the last time.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I just ordered both mystery boxes.Can't wair for them to arrive.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the notification. I ordered the small one. It has actually saved me money, because I have a feeling I was going to spend more than that on DBNY's 25% off sale this weekend. Since I have no project in mind, and PLENTY of WIP's, this mystery box should be the solution.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

allrac said:


> Couldn't get one though I did try they are not shipping to Australia Rat's lol maybe next time


Me too! Perhaps they haven't realised the marketting potential!

:-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

krafty ev said:


> allrac said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't get one though I did try they are not shipping to Australia Rat's lol maybe next time
> ...


That's a ditto for me also )c:{


----------



## Mwoodard (Oct 29, 2011)

I ordered one too. The first time. Can't wait until it gets here


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I was also persuaded by last group of boxes displayed here-I ordered the big box. DH may be going thru some tribulations shortly and I hope I will find something to make that keeps me busy while at the hospital waiting. New yarn and new needles might just help with to wile away the time and keep the worry at bay.


----------



## suecanknit (Apr 12, 2011)

And me too!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

grfew said:


> I was also persuaded by last group of boxes displayed here-I ordered the big box. DH may be going thru some tribulations shortly and I hope I will find something to make that keeps me busy while at the hospital waiting. New yarn and new needles might just help with to wile away the time and keep the worry at bay.


Prayers with you for DH getting better. Hopefully they send you something wonderful to occupy your mind some. Let us know if how things are.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see what you get. I am working on the small one from last month, and have decided to finish what I have started.I can't wait to see and hear what you get. I hope I don't hate myself(all the way to the yarn shop)


----------



## Chase (Apr 4, 2012)

This site is getting me into trouble. I didn't know about Craftsy's Mystery Box sales until now. Just ordered one. Yes, I may regret it...but I'll find out and let you all know.

Debsknits, just go to the "deals" tab on Craftsy.com and you'll see it.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> What are craftsy boxes?


Craftsy.com has mystery boxes go on sale at the end of the month. 25 +9.99 for shipping. Guaranteed value of at least 60.00$ or a big box 40.00 + 9.99 sh guaranteed value of at least 100$.

Go to craftsy.com and sign up for emails and they will let you know what day the sale will start. (check your junk folder if you don't see any mail from them)


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

sandisnow44 said:


> I'd love to know, too, how you get info about the boxes. I've signed up at their web site 2 or 3 times to be notified when the sale comes up. But I never hear from them. I'd really like to order one-sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please check your junk folder in your email. My craftsy emails were going there at first. Open one and save the sender and they will go to your regular email box after.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Chase said:


> This site is getting me into trouble. I didn't know about Craftsy's Mystery Box sales until now. Just ordered one. Yes, I may regret it...but I'll find out and let you all know.
> 
> Debsknits, just go to the "deals" tab on Craftsy.com and you'll see it.


I know how you feel, I went from no yarn to one plastic container full (small) and now I have yarn in my filing cabinets too. But I know I will find a use for it!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Marjorie Egan said:


> I can't wait to see what you get. I am working on the small one from last month, and have decided to finish what I have started.I can't wait to see and hear what you get. I hope I don't hate myself(all the way to the yarn shop)


Which yarn did you get last month. Llama? Is it great to work with? I have always stuck with red heart and what you get at wal mart till I came to this site. I am a shawlette and a yarn aholoic now!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

What kinds of things come in the craftsy mystery boxes?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> What kinds of things come in the craftsy mystery boxes?


If you look on mystery box under search quite a few who got boxes last month posted pics.


----------



## sittinanknitten (Apr 1, 2012)

OK, I am hooked now too. Just ordered mine and can't wait to see what is in it. I have never ordered anything like this before....sight unseen.


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I ordered mine, the big one. I can't wait till it gets here. I wanted to see the beautiful yarn I know they will send. I looked at all the boxes I could last month and decided I would get one too.
> 
> Calling it my Mother's Day and Anniversary gift to myself. LOL
> 
> Who else? I promise to post pics when it gets here.


You are so lucky...I order from there all the time and love what I get! I have never ordered the surprise box, but was gonna...Then last week I got an email from Craftsy saying that until further notice Craftsy cannot mail outside of the states (I am in Canada)...So enjoy your box! I am out till further notice - BUMMER!!!


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Saw this link and decided what a nice surprise for my daughter and then thought I would like one too.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

I was so pleased with the small box I got last month, I ordered the large one this time...can hardly wait.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

The boxes are tempting and I've ordered about three of them in the past. I've been basically happy with the contents. The yarns I don't like I either give away to my daughter's school for their craft projects or I sell it. The needles I've gottten have always been large. Last time the needles were a size 19! I use big needles so it was fine by me except that I had just bought some size 19 the week before and was too lazy to return them so now I have two pairs! I passed this time. Now this discussion has made me want to order it!

Diana



nittineedles said:


> I was waiting these deals to come back. I missed it last month but after seeing the lovely yarn others got I was bound and determined to participate this time. Then the deal went live and I have chickened out. "What if I don't like the yarn they send me? It might be expensive yarn but maybe I won't like the colour. What if they send big fat needles I already have and rarely use?" keeps running through my mind. I think I'll save my money for some nice Malabrigo or Madeline Tosh; something I can see and touch, something I know I'll like. I am so dissapointed in myself.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

I ordered the small box - my reward for getting through the end of the school year without losing what's left of my mind. I can hardly wait to see what is in it!


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

Interesting comments re not shipping to Canada. I ordered a box yesterday and the order went through. I guess I will have to wait and see if a get a cancellation notice.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

That's a good enough excuse for me too! LOL!



Lainey2 said:


> I ordered the small box - my reward for getting through the end of the school year without losing what's left of my mind. I can hardly wait to see what is in it!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

knit2hearts said:


> I couldn't decide which size to order, so I ordered both!!


Do, please, let us know what they sent and are you happy. I am sooooo tempted.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I ordered mine, the big one. I can't wait till it gets here. I wanted to see the beautiful yarn I know they will send. I looked at all the boxes I could last month and decided I would get one too.
> 
> Calling it my Mother's Day and Anniversary gift to myself. LOL
> 
> Who else? I promise to post pics when it gets here.


I ordered one also


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I ordered one on April 28th. Didn't get it. They said it shipped on the 30th. Didn't get it. They said they would ship a new one from Denver. Didn't get it. They then decided to give me a refund. Big disappointment. By the way, I live in Massachusetts and get deliveries from everywhere, even overseas, with no problem. Apparently, they don't do tracking. So good luck, everyone.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

uh oh I'm afraid to ask as I will need one what is it?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.craftsy.com/deals/memorial-premium-mystery/657

I will try this maybe this will bring you to the site.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

l know it does say on there site shipping to US and Canada .
do let us know if you do get one .l did post a post out about craftsy shipping to see if anyone else got an email same as me .but no one has posted anything .



GH said:


> Interesting comments re not shipping to Canada. I ordered a box yesterday and the order went through. I guess I will have to wait and see if a get a cancellation notice.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

WoW, with all of us purchasing these Big Boxes I hope they have enough yarn and needles to fill these boxes. 

I purchase two lge boxes one for myself and the other for my sister. I'm anxious to see whar we get.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks I found it with your help and my small mystery is coming my way, I can't wait, love surprises.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

leoanne said:


> I ordered one on April 28th. Didn't get it. They said it shipped on the 30th. Didn't get it. They said they would ship a new one from Denver. Didn't get it. They then decided to give me a refund. Big disappointment. By the way, I live in Massachusetts and get deliveries from everywhere, even overseas, with no problem. Apparently, they don't do tracking. So good luck, everyone.


That sounds scary, the same thing happen to PaKnitter from Pa.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Just ordered mine too. Curious as to the actual value of the contents.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

kentish lady said:


> we are touring the island and staying in Nanaimo my hubby is on a fishing forum so he might go fishing one day so l am looking for yarn shops and malls to have a look around for the day. any yarn shop in Nanaimo .just in case he wants to fish another day .
> whats it like on Port Alerni better ask... good fishing
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, your going to get addicted to the Nanaimo bar. Save yourself don't buy one whatever you do! If you buy one you won't be able to make it the next day without another. I know, when I see the word Nanaimo and my mouth starts watering.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've ordered them in the past and the last one contained over $110.00 worth of merchandise for the price of $40.00. I just ordered 2 of this months boxes, one for myself and one for my cousin.

I work in the shipping industry. International shipping can be "tricky". If for some reason the shipment gets held up in customs the shipper is charged the "cage fee". With fuel prices being volatile, fuel sur charges change from day to day so it's difficult to charge the customer for shipping that can change before the order leaves the warehouse.

As for lost or missing packages. Virtually all shippers place adhesive labels on packages that contain the information of the shipper and the recipient. From time to time labels do come off off boxes while they are in transit. It doesn't happen often but it does happen.

I should have bypassed having mine shipped, they come out of Denver and I'm down there quite often! Guess they probably wouldn't let me near their warehouse...all that yarn, all those knitting needles...I couldn't be trusted!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I was thinking about ordering one of these boxes, but with so much yarn here, I think I should wait. Now with the posts about not shipping to Canada it's easier to NOT order now.

Maybe we could just offer our own mystery packages of yarn for sale - I know I could fill a few of them


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

SharAnn said:


> I ordered one of the big boxes too. From looking at some of the pictures of last months "deal" I decided it would be well worth it.
> 
> I had ordered a grab bag from DNBY of Mission Falls 1824 Cotton and was really disappointed in the colors they sent. I could have chosen colors that I like for the same amount of money or less.


If you enjoy receiving surprise packages, why not join one of the Swaps on this forum? It is less expensive and lots of fun. Patricia


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

What type of yarn and how many yarns were in the box? I am still undecided. Do you really get more than your moneys worth? Some deals are, in fact, not deals.


Marjorie Egan said:


> I can't wait to see what you get. I am working on the small one from last month, and have decided to finish what I have started.I can't wait to see and hear what you get. I hope I don't hate myself(all the way to the yarn shop)


----------



## love yarn (Oct 28, 2011)

dbny over charges on the shipping. prices are not that great. yarn lover


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> SharAnn said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered one of the big boxes too. From looking at some of the pictures of last months "deal" I decided it would be well worth it.
> ...


I hate to be negative but that's the reason why I signed up for craftsy. I never seem to get yarn I always get alot of little things or sugar&creme. I like trying out different brands of natural yarns. This can get costly but the swap pkgs. will leave out the things and give me yarn it could be affordable.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

ordered mine, large one.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

what is this about the box of yarn,I never heard anything about that.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

kentish lady said:


> this is the email l sent and l got a reply they are not shipping to Canada until they sort out mailing
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I have never heard of this before -- when they ship to Canada I would like to be in on this if possible. How do I get these emails.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Craftsy.com make sure you check your junk mail.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

KNITBUDDY said:


> Just ordered mine, I got one last month and was happy with it.
> Just what I needed more yarn but can't resist a bargain.


Did you get enough of any one yarn to make anything larger than a scarf or small accessory?


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I ordered the big box, too!!! Can't wait. So excited.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You will be over the moon happy with it..besides you "deserve it" for any occasion..ANY woman that marries a creature called "man" or has a child deserves a Gold Medal in my book lol...So many ups and downs.

I will try to post a picture of the LARGE last week/ month one I purchased.
Just a teaser of what you may get! hehe 
The anticipation was a killer! lol



Dreamfli said:


> I ordered mine, the big one. I can't wait till it gets here. I wanted to see the beautiful yarn I know they will send. I looked at all the boxes I could last month and decided I would get one too.
> 
> Calling it my Mother's Day and Anniversary gift to myself. LOL
> 
> Who else? I promise to post pics when it gets here.


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

You talked me into it! I need more yarn like I need a hole in the head, but I am waiting with bated (or baited) breath for my order to arrive!


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I ordered the big box last month, my first try. It took forever to get here and, when tracking the delivery, it showed that it had gone from Craftsy to Massachusetts (where I live) to Colorado then to oregon then finally back to me. That was nofault of Craftsy - definitely FedEx. 

But I also got two skeins of yarn from the same dye lot and they were about four shades away from each other. They explained to me that they never guarantee the same dye lot but, considering the fact that they were from the same lot, and adding in the delivery problem, they told me to keep everything and refunded me the $49.99.

I told them I really appreciated it but it wasn't necessary since the other items were great. But they insisted. I have already ordered the next one and await it anxiously!


----------



## DFlahive (Apr 22, 2011)

Ordered mine too.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I found out from a friend that if you want to get early notification of the Mystery box look at the bottom of the emails they send for the yarn deals. I got my notification on Friday and was able to order early!


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

I ordered early in the morning too. In fact I set the alarm clock so I wouldn't forget. Last month I dawdled around and the box sold out.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I felt like the old mervyns commercial--- open open open. Lol 

My husband asked me at about 5 after 9 if I had ordered, I looked at him and laughed and said of course, been waiting for two days, I wasn't going to miss it.


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just ordered the larger box, couldn't resist. I received the smaller box last month and was well pleased with everything that was in the box.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Saw everyone's pics last month, so as soon as they sent me an email I ordered mine. Now I can't wait to see what is going to be in the box. Love Surpises


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, probably shouldn't have; but, did. Found the Craftsy.com, clicked Deals and that was it. Since today's my birthday, I decided to treat myself!! Hope it's a good one......


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Susan! Self gifting best way to get what you want! Lol


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

kentish lady said:


> l don't think they are posting to Canada l had an email from them .so you can't have one anyway LOL


Actually they might! I saw this on the confirmation page for my order: 
Most shipments arrive within 7-10 days from our warehouse in US or Canada.
Won't hurt to try...


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Well, probably shouldn't have; but, did. Found the Craftsy.com, clicked Deals and that was it. Since today's my birthday, I decided to treat myself!! Hope it's a good one......


Happy birthday, Susan, I got myself one too! It's my dear friend's birthday today, and that's close enough, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh good Lord.. another place to shop... lol... I found the site to order, but didn't see where to sign up...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Susan! Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I ordered the large box. I got the smaller box a couple of months ago and was very satisfied. I can't wait to see what's inside! And FYI, last time I got Cascade yarns. I wasn't sure what to do with it so I looked at their website. You can look up patterns by yarn type. Lots of great ideas.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The value of the contents always exceeds the promised value. I have not been disappointed in a single box I have ordered. You don't get yarns that you can purchase in places like Michael's or Joann's you get high quality yarns, designer yarns and quality needles/accessories.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

courier770 said:


> The value of the contents always exceeds the promised value. I have not been disappointed in a single box I have ordered. You don't get yarns that you can purchase in places like Michael's or Joann's you get high quality yarns, designer yarns and quality needles/accessories.


Your high praise and pictures last month convinced me I had to have a box this month. Really excited here.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just ordered the small one as the large one was sold out. Looking forward to seeing what I get.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I got mine ,and can't wait!!!!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, you all talked me into it ):. Got the memorial day special. Now can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I get the craftsy newsletter, but for some reason I miss the box offers. I am going to have to look a little closer.


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ordered mine today also. Loved last months. Only problem, I was too late to get the large package. Oh well, it is said, great things come in small packages.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been trying to find these boxes all day. I went to craftsy.com, clicked on Deals and all I saw was various skeins of yarn. After reading more and more responses on this forum, I REALLY wanted one of then. So for about the 10th time I went to the Deals page to look. You know how sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees-this time I saw the tree. I realized the very first item was just what I was looking for.  As many times as I was on that page I don't know how I missed the BOX. But now I'm sitting here like many of you KPers doing a countdown waiting for it to be delivered. :thumbup:


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, I ordered mine. Too late for the large box, but happy I was still able to get the small one. You all convinced me of the terrific yarn, needles, etc. I love waiting for the mail!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok I went back through the pages
So far this is what we have ordered

19 large
12 small
17 undeclared size

A couple of you bought two.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Craftsy must make these boxes up ahead when they are gone they are gone.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been purchasing these boxes for some time now and always been very pleased with the contents. Will eveyrone be pleased? Probably not. Last month someone complained they didnt' get an exact color they liked...still when you take the time to compare the price paid and the retail value...it is a "win win" situation. Will you always get the exact color choice of your dreams..probably not. I guess it depends on your point of view...if I'm going to get merchandise for 50% below retail price...I'm going to be fairly flexible about the whole thing.

FYI the second box I ordered for my cousin is a woman recovering from some "brutal" surgery..her Cervix, Uterus, Overies, Vagina, bladder and most of her rectum were removed. She has a rough road of recovery in front of her...ordering her a mystery box..seems just too easy. She and I spoke this morning. I don't live near her...having a mystery box delivered to her...well maybe it's lame by some people's standards..but hey I know she will enjoy and will help her pass the hours as she recovers. She can knit, watch TV...fall asleep with her needles in her hands, snore her way through hours of soap operas...but hey I love her..she gets to spend her time on earth doing whatever brings her joy.


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

What is the mystery box? Where do I get information on it? Sounds like fun. I love surprises in the mail


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I've been purchasing these boxes for some time now and always been very pleased with the contents. Will eveyrone be pleased? Probably not. Last month someone complained they didnt' get an exact color they liked...still when you take the time to compare the price paid and the retail value...it is a "win win" situation. Will you always get the exact color choice of your dreams..probably not. I guess it depends on your point of view...if I'm going to get merchandise for 50% below retail price...I'm going to be fairly flexible about the whole thing.
> 
> FYI the second box I ordered for my cousin is a woman recovering from some "brutal" surgery..her Cervix, Uterus, Overies, Vagina, bladder and most of her rectum were removed. She has a rough road of recovery in front of her...ordering her a mystery box..seems just too easy. She and I spoke this morning. I don't live near her...having a mystery box delivered to her...well maybe it's lame by some people's standards..but hey I know she will enjoy and will help her pass the hours as she recovers. She can knit, watch TV...fall asleep with her needles in her hands, snore her way through hours of soap operas...but hey I love her..she gets to spend her time on earth doing whatever brings her joy.


What a blessing you are to your cousin/


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

Marty41 said:


> What is the mystery box? Where do I get information on it? Sounds like fun. I love surprises in the mail


Go to Craftsy.com and click on deals. Then look for the surprise box. If there are any left it will be amongst the yarn and fabric on sale.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Courier770 that is a very sweet thing to do for your cousin. May it bring her joy!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you I forgot about the mystery box and it is 58% off woohoo


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The really fun part is waiting to see what you got...it's like being a child again on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't decide if I should wait for the box to cast on the Nadira shawl. Or go ahead with the wool I have and the new needle tomorrow. Decisions decisions.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It sounds like the box will be delivery in a short amt. of time. 

I'm anxious to see what everyone got we need another posting for this.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

kentish lady said:


> l don't think they are posting to Canada l had an email from them .so you can't have one anyway LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was away for the weekend, so didn't get the message until this morning (monday). The big box was sold out so I ordered the small box for $ 25.00. The site said they ship to the U.S. and Canada and they took my money, so I expect it to arrive in the next couple of weeks, depending on how it gets across the border!!

June


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

There have been multiple postings on this subject and several of us have put up photo's of what we received in past boxes..going back a few months.

If you are willing to be "surprised" and not absolutely set on particular colors, these are great deals.

Part of the fun is finding projects for the yarns you get.

The boxes are always offered at the end of the month. If you check the Craftsy "deal" section late in the month and look at the "upcoming deals", you should find the boxes listed (as an upcoming deal) and you can then click to be notified when the boxes are available. This time the boxes were available at 10AM Eastern time on Saturday, I got my notification at 8am Mountain time and ordered both within a few minutes.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

kentish lady said:


> this is the email l sent and l got a reply they are not shipping to Canada until they sort out mailing
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Well, I ordered one and they have not said anything about shipping problems. What is wrong with good old USPS? I have not have problems with anything shipped by them across the border..maybe they are trying to negotiate a price with them? The costs keep going up. They charged me $ 10.00 for shipping for the small box.

June


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Junelouise, I also paid $9.99 for my shipping and I live in the USA, still a great bargain. I saw that Craftsy's HQ is Denver, CO, so i am hoping that my package gets here fast!  :!: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx, I just ordered one and hope it's as wonderful as those I saw posted earlier this month!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> Junelouise, I also paid $9.99 for my shipping and I live in the USA, still a great bargain. I saw that Craftsy's HQ is Denver, CO, so i am hoping that my package gets here fast!  :!: :thumbup:


I can't wait! Even the small boxes last time had same great stuff, just less of it. I had the site bookmarked for notices and get emails all the time, but I was away for the weekend. I was still able to order the small box this morning as the big box was sold out. First time ordering, so this will be an experience for me!

June


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

poulie said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered mine, the big one. I can't wait till it gets here. I wanted to see the beautiful yarn I know they will send. I looked at all the boxes I could last month and decided I would get one too.
> ...


Think of all the money you will save, while we are going broke. lol


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

If the site is accepting an order from you then it must be shipping to you. I can't imagine them allowing an order to go through and then not fulfilling it.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

New count 
19 large 

16 small

17 unspecified

Please post pics if you are able when you get your boxes would love to see what everyone gets.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I decided to order one! My only concern is the needles. I only use circular, but if they are the wooden straight, I will use them as decoration! Can't wait to get my box!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I decided to order one! My only concern is the needles. I only use circular, but if they are the wooden straight, I will use them as decoration! Can't wait to get my box!


What an idea. Thats probably what I will do with them if not, I will gift them to someone.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone know how to track these? I haven't even gotten an email saying it was sent.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. I even checked the website and there's no proof I even made a purchase. Luckily I have my Paypal receipt in case it doesn't come in.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

As I posted before, they do not track the shipments. Ordered one didn't get it, they supposedly sent another, didn't get it and finally they just refunded the money. Big disappointment.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

I got an email saying they received my order on Saturday and that they usually ship out in 3-5 days, but I still haven't received the email saying it was shipped yet.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Same here, I sent emails to them yesterday and no reply. I to paid through paypal so thats a good thing.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Considering we paid postage on these there should be a tracking thing on them. I sent a package to TX and I got tracking and only paid 6 bucks.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I even checked the website and there's no proof I even made a purchase. Luckily I have my Paypal receipt in case it doesn't come in.


oh geez..maybe I should have used Paypal!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope I get mine, I had ordered both the large and small box. How do you check?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> I hope I get mine, I had ordered both the large and small box. How do you check?


No way that I can find, anyone else?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I have email from Craftsy and paypal saying my order was received and paid for. Crossing my fingers all goes well.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I odered one on Sunday and got a confirmation email right after. This is my first order with them for anything.

My general experience with them (other then this order and it's too soon to say anything about it) I've not been happy with any of my email subscriptions from them. I've opted out of any quilting related emails but that seems to be the only ones I get! I'm about to opt out completely after I get this shipment.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

NO delivery today, darn it. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I received an email from Craftsy right after I purchased my small box. I ordered late..on the monday..and the email says 7 - 10 days delivery..this is usually business days. Seeing that it has only been 5 business days for any of us..I would hold out for another week before panicking! 

June


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have ordered from them before and received items quickly. However, with this one, I ordered EARLY last Friday and still haven't received it. Just got an email from friend who lives in CO where they ship from and she hasn't gotten hers either!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Sophie, Jun 01 03:23 pm (MDT):
Hi Sharon,
Thanks for contacting Craftsy. I am sorry for the inconvenience, your package has not yet left our warehouse due to unforeseen packing complications. Please rest assured that your package is being picked and packaged for shipment and will be leaving our warehouse soon. Once you package has left our warehouse you should receive a confirmation email that will contain the tracking number for your package.
Please let me know if you have any other questions or feedback.
Very best, 
Sophie
The Craftsy Team

Just got this--grrr so much for 3-5 business days!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

My friend actually called and she said it was US KPers! We overloaded their system! They did not expect to get as many requests for the mystery boxes. Haha! We shut them down guys!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder if they have angels to help fill the pkgs. if we don't get one.

Now ladies we have to wait patiently until we get our boxes.

Please post if you get one. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Sophie, Jun 01 03:23 pm (MDT):
> Hi Sharon,
> Thanks for contacting Craftsy. I am sorry for the inconvenience, your package has not yet left our warehouse due to unforeseen packing complications. Please rest assured that your package is being picked and packaged for shipment and will be leaving our warehouse soon. Once you package has left our warehouse you should receive a confirmation email that will contain the tracking number for your package.
> Please let me know if you have any other questions or feedback.
> ...


My order email said 7 - 10 days!


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I signed up early last month for their June KAL too. It was supposed to start today but I still haven't received my supplies. I checked their website and there are a large number of people not getting their shipments. Maybe they tried to take on too much all at once.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I signed up early last month for their June KAL too. It was supposed to start today but I still haven't received my supplies. I checked their website and there are a large number of people not getting their shipments. Maybe they tried to take on too much all at once.


Maybe they need to hire some more people..who need jobs!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Part of the issue is that Monday was a federal Holiday, Memorial Day, making the work week shorter. Three to five business days does not include weekends or federal holidays.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Courier770: look what you did!!! Haha! Thanks! You can help me spend my money anytime!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Courier770: look what you did!!! Haha! Thanks! You can help me spend my money anytime!


nothing was there!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not worried about not receiving my box yet. I ordered it last Sunday (5/27 I think). My confirming email said 3-5 days so I figure with the Holiday Monday, it'll be a few more days yet before I get it.

Anyone else receive thier box yet??


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn, it's 3 - 5 business days,once it leaves the warehouse, that doesn't include weekends or Holidays. The warehouse was likely closed both Sunday and Monday, meaning orders didn't even begin to get processed until Tuesday. Even the first shipments probably didn't leave the warehouse until Wednesday.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I just got an email back from them this morning that said they were out of supplies and had no time frame as to when they would be shipping my package.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no, this doesn't sound good.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I checked the Craftsy facebook page. Someone asked if they were behind on shipping due to the holiday. The reply was basically that all boxes should have arrived by now, mine haven't. Has ANYONE received theirs?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Marilyn, it's 3 - 5 business days,once it leaves the warehouse, that doesn't include weekends or Holidays. The warehouse was likely closed both Sunday and Monday, meaning orders didn't even begin to get processed until Tuesday. Even the first shipments probably didn't leave the warehouse until Wednesday.


Agreed - that pretty much what I said. Even leaving the warehouse by Wednesdy, I wouldn't expect to have it yet.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just talked to Craftsy. Mystery boxes will be shipping today!!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

This is what I got. Lots of Flake cotton, and 2 Ladder yarns. 

Any body got any ideas what to use it for?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Haven't got a clue, but I would be checking the company's websites for patterns.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I got my box today, too. (YEAH!)

I've looked thru ravelry at what others have used the yarns for. I saw some nice shawls done with the Flake Cotton. A couple nice summery cardigans but I don't have enough for anything like that. I have 2 the same color and 2 more skeins but different colors. I don't see them being in the same project color-wise. I may go with a shawl for the 2 skeins the same color (hot pink). 

Not sure what to do with the ladder type yarn yet, or the single skeins of flake cotton. Probably a narrow fashion scarf of some sort.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

how did yours come? UPS or USPS?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> how did yours come? UPS or USPS?


UPS guy just hung it on the fence, even though DH was in the yard


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, got mine. I ordered both the small and the large. Not a huge difference in them if you ask me. An additional ribbon yarn, and additional cotton. But I can't say I'm disappointed as I was following the thread. But I can't say I will order the mystery box again either. As for the cotton, I see a shawl.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I love that orange colored yarn. Box looks full of nice goodies! Can't wait to get mine. I'll post when I do.  I'm really excited now!! LOL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got mine today, and it is like yours. I have to say that I am a little disappointed. I was hoping for nicer yarn, such as wool or something else. This doesn't look like it is worth $100. The ribbon yarn is pretty, and I guess it will be a scarf. But the cotton is 4 different colors so not enough to make a summer sweater. Am I being too picky? It just doesn't look worth the amount stated. Guess I'll check the prices and see how it compares.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck finding the prices for it. Because I was so unhappy with this whole deal. Class included. I told craftsy I wasn't happy with the yarn. They have offered a refund after I pay for it to go back. Hmmm might just do it too.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

For me the Lantern Moon needles provided the value. I received size 19/15mm. They are priced at $72 on Lantern Moon's website. Just got my money's worth. As for the yarns, one of them helped me finish a shawl I had started with the same cotton that I had purchased two skeins of in early May. I am generally really hard to please, but I look at this as a challenge for the next month to ease the occasional moments when I am bored! Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

I received my box and it also is four flake cotton and one skein of ladder yarn. Also, a size 17 set of Lantern Moon needles. I think the pricing goes more for the needles than the yarn. Maybe with some creative thinking I will find a way to combine two of the skeins and produce an unique shawl.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Carol77584 said:


> I received my box and it also is four flake cotton and one skein of ladder yarn. Also, a size 17 set of Lantern Moon needles. I think the pricing goes more for the needles than the yarn. Maybe with some creative thinking I will find a way to combine two of the skeins and produce an unique shawl.


I'm making a Feather and Fan Wrap with 2 different yarns. Perhaps you could do the same. I'm loving it the more I work on it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I ordered both boxes and I'm very pleased. One was for my cousin and one for myself. Ended up we each got 2 skeins of several colors of the flake cotton. check out the yardage you can make shawls or neck shawls (not to mention it makes beautiful scarves) I gave her the ribbon yarn though, she likes that stuff (so she's got 3 skeins of that). Once again I am pleased. 

I got to keep both the dpn Lantern Moon Needles and the size 19's. Now I have to "cram" some other stuff in the box I'm sending her...fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> Carol77584 said:
> 
> 
> > I received my box and it also is four flake cotton and one skein of ladder yarn. Also, a size 17 set of Lantern Moon needles. I think the pricing goes more for the needles than the yarn. Maybe with some creative thinking I will find a way to combine two of the skeins and produce an unique shawl.
> ...


Good idea. The more I look at this yarn, I am thinking it might work with one of Dee's patterns such as the Elizabeth. The sections could be knit in alternating colors. Two of the skeins complement each other and even the ladder yarn would blend. Might turn into an interesting combination.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Carol77584 said:


> SallyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > Carol77584 said:
> ...


What size needles would you use? Would this yarn bleed color?


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

kentish lady said:


> l know it does say on there site shipping to US and Canada .
> do let us know if you do get one .l did post a post out about craftsy shipping to see if anyone else got an email same as me .but no one has posted anything .
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I also received that email about them not shipping to Canada until further notice. Actually, I posted about it over a week ago.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

for the ribbon yarn: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=ribbon yarn

for the cotton: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/ironstone-flake-cotton/projects

hope these help to get you started.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I still would like to find where you are ordering the 
Craftsy boxes. I have not found it on the news letter.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I ordered the large box that was valued at $100.00. I just searched for the values of everything in the box and came up with $94.25. Not quite the $100 it was valued at but worth far more than the $40 I paid for it. I am very pleased.

I think I might try this pattern with the ribbon yarn http://www.tessyarns.com/?page_id=71&shopp_pid=232


----------



## Chase (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,

I found out about it on KP, not on the Craftsy pages. Someone wrote in that they were available through the upcoming weekend, and I ordered.

Honestly, I'm sorry that I did. The yarn is fine -- the colors are those I truly dislike. I've written to see if I might return the box, but that may not be allowed. I honestly never thought that I would dislike the colors rather than, say, the fiber content of the yarn. So...perhaps I should have asked a few more questions, but the whole idea of a "mystery" box is that you don't know what's in it...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

they will allow you to return it at your cost. maybe you could sell it through the classifieds here on KP.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

what is flake yarn? I looked it up and found skeins for under $2.00, and can't believe that would have been in a box that was supposed to equal $100.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I got both my boxes today (1 lg, 1 sm). Actually, I don't have a problem with the colors. I was hoping for a much more high end yarn, but nearly all the colors I got will work for making my grandkids or myself SOMETHING. I got a total of 3 ribbon yarns in two slightly different colors and the Flake Cotton .. about ... nothing silky or alpaca, or cashmere like I hoped for.. Good thing I went crazy on Webs, huh? 
I also got a set of 14" size 17 Lantern Moon knitting needles in the small box and a 10" size 19 in the large one. I did see some pretty shawls made out of this on Ravelry, plus some other pretties. It's not a loss. 

I've wanted to try the Craftsy mystery box for a long time, and now that I have, I can check item that off my bucket list! It's okay, just not yarn that I would have spent a lot of money on. I know that they had some much more luscious fibers. and now I have some Lantern Moon needles too.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> what is flake yarn? I looked it up and found skeins for under $2.00, and can't believe that would have been in a box that was supposed to equal $100.


I thought I saw somewhere that they retailed for about $11 per skein.. but I've not sure.. Search more pages, check ebay, etc.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I ordered the large box that was valued at $100.00. I just searched for the values of everything in the box and came up with $94.25. Not quite the $100 it was valued at but worth far more than the $40 I paid for it. I am very pleased.
> 
> I think I might try this pattern with the ribbon yarn http://www.tessyarns.com/?page_id=71&shopp_pid=232


I like this scarf. The yarn I got is about 95 yards short, but I can make the scarf a little shorter. So, we may be twins!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> For me the Lantern Moon needles provided the value. I received size 19/15mm. They are priced at $72 on Lantern Moon's website. Just got my money's worth. As for the yarns, one of them helped me finish a shawl I had started with the same cotton that I had purchased two skeins of in early May. I am generally really hard to please, but I look at this as a challenge for the next month to ease the occasional moments when I am bored! Have a good weekend everyone!


I looked mine up on their website, and they were priced at less than $25. Mine were Blond 10 inch # 17. I didn't see any for $72.00.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> > For me the Lantern Moon needles provided the value. I received size 19/15mm. They are priced at $72 on Lantern Moon's website. Just got my money's worth. As for the yarns, one of them helped me finish a shawl I had started with the same cotton that I had purchased two skeins of in early May. I am generally really hard to please, but I look at this as a challenge for the next month to ease the occasional moments when I am bored! Have a good weekend everyone!
> ...


Me either. I am already thinking of what I could make with these yarns.. Here's one of the boxes that I got.. I think it's the larger one. 
The larger one has the pinks that I was thinking about for my granddaughter who just turned one last month. The smaller one has a lighter pink and two lilac ones.. all that Flake Cotton, but at least there's a decent yardage in it.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have about 25 rows of a shawl shape going, no fancy stitches necessary. It puts in interesting bumps instead of patterns.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > umozabeads said:
> ...


Here's the photos.. if I remember how to attach them. I may have swapped the skeins around to match the colors.. but you get the idea. 
Hmm .. it should be loading the photos but it's not.. perhaps later it will.
I'll try one more time.


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Received my "big" box today and felt very disappointed. I received a total of 8 skeins of "flake cotton" in 4 odd colors and two skeins of a strange ribbon yarn in a drab red and lime green color. My pair of Lantern Moon needles are 10" size 17. I have no idea what to do with the flake cotton or the ribbon yarn. (boo hoo!) Oh well, it's all about taking a chance and being suprised. In my humble opinion, this box was a bomb, and I'm not hard to please.

I was thrilled with my previous "little" mystery box from a month ago. Oh well, live and learn...


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> > For me the Lantern Moon needles provided the value. I received size 19/15mm. They are priced at $72 on Lantern Moon's website. Just got my money's worth. As for the yarns, one of them helped me finish a shawl I had started with the same cotton that I had purchased two skeins of in early May. I am generally really hard to please, but I look at this as a challenge for the next month to ease the occasional moments when I am bored! Have a good weekend everyone!
> ...


I got the same needles. I priced them on the Lantern Moon website and they are sold for 22.55. The flake Yarn is about $13/skein but I saw it on one website for 1/2 that. And the ribbon yarn is $6.50/skein.

I didn't see any of the needles on the Lantern Moon website retailing for $72 but I didn't look at all of them either.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > umozabeads said:
> ...


Craftsy had the ribbon yarn marked down to $12 for 2 skeins. The list price said $26, but I guess that would be for 2 skeins as well.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

The $72 retail price came from Craftsy. I am not a Lantern Moon customer. I had stayed away from them because I had seen on KP that they were expensive so I went to Craftsy and that was their price. I think that what has happened here is that so many people heard of the mystery boxes and ordered and they had to backtrack to come up with something to fill the orders. This was the first time that I received a box that was as small as this one. I am going to wait a couple of months for all of the popularity to wear down and then order again. I think they will be back up to the better quality by then.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

The $72 price I saw was the regular price for 3 sets of needles on Craftsy. I got my mystery box and I love it. The skein of ribbon yarn has the colors of the 4 skeins of Flake Cotton I got. I'm thinking a shawl would look nice with the ribbon yarn added to one of the colors for a portion of the shawl. I need to finish the wrap I'm making before I start playing with my new stuff. The Lantern Moon needles I got are 12" size 15 needles. I'm tickled pink.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

My box included the yarn already mentioned as well as Amy Butler Organic Yarn (2) and a set of Lantern Moon DPNs in Blondewood.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

fabiana said:


> My box included the yarn already mentioned as well as Amy Butler Organic Yarn (2) and a set of Lantern Moon DPNs in Blondewood.


Nice!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone get the cotton Flake in orange? 813


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone get the cotton Flake in orange? 813


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone on another thread mentioned getting the orange but she is sending the box back.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Courier I saw that. Too bad on her sending it back. That was my first thought too. Hubby talked me into trying it. It's working out pretty good now.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Update of using the Cotton Flake for the Nadira. No designs needed in the diamonds the nubby yarn does the work. It can be hard to keep track of the small stitches next to the large nubbs, but turning out kind of nice.

It is 7"x16" with no stretching at this point. It is blue not grey and I am using #4 Us needles.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks good. I know that some people have complained about receiving this yarn...I like it and the skeins each have a bit of yardage too. Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## sittinanknitten (Apr 1, 2012)

I was happy with my box. I'm not sure what I am going to do with the yarns, but I love the colors I received. For those of you who haven't seen the Craftsy Newsletter today, there is a pretty summer top to knit that calls for tape yarn. I am not sure if ribbon and tape yarn are the same, but I think the ribbon yarn could work to make this a beautiful top.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Looks good. I know that some people have complained about receiving this yarn...I like it and the skeins each have a bit of yardage too. Can't wait to see it all done.


I like the colors that I received as well, and I'm not disappointed in the box, but I do have a lot of Sugar n Cream, and Peaches n Cream in the cone in many colors, so I might have wished for something more 'luxurious' than cotton.. That being said, the more I look at this cotton yarn, and look at patterns, I am finding more and more to do with it. I admit that I did not have much in the way of 'thin' cotton yarn. 
Of course, a mystery box is just that... a mystery and I'm glad that I did it. I love surprises! I"m going to enjoy using those Lantern Moon needles. I use large needles all the time for quick projects.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. I know that some people have complained about receiving this yarn...I like it and the skeins each have a bit of yardage too. Can't wait to see it all done.
> ...


What kind of projects do you use the big needles for? I haven't used straight in over 30 years much less huge needles.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


If I have a quick project that needs done for a gift that I'm not prepared for, I grab some bulky yarn and big needles and either make a 10 hour afghan or a bulky but lacy triangle shawl. My biggest needles are size 50, which is what I use to make the 'nearly instant' afghans. I can whip out a baby blanket with 4 skeins (at a time) of Lion Brand Homespun and size 50 needles in about 4 or 5 hours, or a full sized couch afghan in about 12-14 hours or a few more, using 4 skeins of Lion Brand Homespun yarn at a time, with a total of 8 skeins. They are VERY cozy.

I made a 'Basketweave Sympathy Afghan' for a friend earlier this months using that quick method when her mother died.. I got it done between the time her mother died, and the funeral. 
I'm working on my second Homespun Triangle shawl since May 21st for my 86 year old aunt who just loved the one I made my sister for her birthday. She's very frail and gets cold easy, and I had her try it on since she and my sister are about the same size. She whispered that she would love to have one of them too. I have to get it done quickly so she has time to enjoy it for a while in the time she has left. I'm told it won't be long.. Weeks, months.. I'm not sure, so I am hurrying to get it done. :-( She used to knit and crochet, so she appreciates the time and effort.. She's totally knitworthy!

For the shawl, I am using Homespun yarn from Lion Brand, on skein and size 11 needles (circular, thank goodness!). It uses just two skeins. 
This is the pattern that I am following: 
Easy Triangle Shawl 
Lion Brand® Homespun® 
Pattern #: 60301 
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-triangleShawl2.html?noImages=

I stocked up on Homespun when I first started knitting, since it was less expensive and great yardage, so I have bins and bins of it. I have to use it up somehow.

Nearly all of my grandkids have a Homespun blankie/blanket, depending on their ages. Their mom has to have machine washable stuff, what with 6 kids ranging from 1 year to 16 years old.

In addition to the red plastic 14" size 50 needles from Lion Brand, I found (and bought) some wooden ones that were about 24" long, which is easier to do the bigger afghans on without stitches trying to come off. I would love to find some circulars in that size though.

I think that trying these triangle shawls in bulky weight yarn will help me prepare for the laceweight yarns that is in my near future! I've binged on laceweight yarns in the past few weeks.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the phrase "knit worthy". Not everyone is!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Isn't that the truth, they thank you very prettily and then throw it around or hang it and it never sees the light of day again.


----------



## bamaangel860 (May 6, 2012)

Would you mind telling me a bit more about the afghans you make. I, too, have quite a bit of Homespun, and I'm always finding out too late that I need a gift. This sounds like something I could manage, and help with my stash at the same time. I appreciate any suggestions you have!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jude2444 said:


> I love the phrase "knit worthy". Not everyone is!


Don't I know it!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Has everyone received their mystery boxes? Mine arrived today but the postman could not give it to me, have to pay the company that shipped it an additional $ 10.44. Have no idea which company to pay it to or their full address! Postman could not collect it..has to be certified cheque or money order..and probably in US $. 
Craftsy sent an email on June 5th saying they would expedite the order (I did not ask them too) so I am wondering if this is extra shipping costs. Guess I am not ordering from them again. 

June


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

I haven't received mine yet. I did receive an email from Craftsy on June 5:

"We wanted to reach out to give you an update on your latest Mystery Box order from Craftsy. Unfortunately due to a warehouse issue, these shipments have been delayed. We expect these orders to ship by mid-week and you are still likely to receive your order within our stated delivery period of 7-10 business days (accounting for last week's Memorial Day holiday). We've expedited shipping to help ensure your order arrives within this delivery period.
We strive for excellent service here at Craftsy, and we know you are eagerly anticipating your Mystery Boxe order. Because we appreciate you as a customer, we wanted to offer you the chance to sign up for Stefanie Japel's One Skein Knit Shrug workshop free-of-charge (normally $15.99).
To sign up for Stefanie's workshop for free, please click: http://www.craftsy.com/ext/oneskeinshrug625
We appreciate your interest in Craftsy and our Mystery Box deals. Although you'll likely receive your order within the stated delivery period, we want to ensure you have an excellent experience with Craftsy. If you have any questions or feedback, please let us know.
Sincerely, The Craftsy Team"

They certainly didn't say anything about additional shipping charges. This is turning out to be very disappointing.



Junelouise said:


> Has everyone received their mystery boxes? Mine arrived today but the postman could not give it to me, have to pay the company that shipped it an additional $ 10.44. Have no idea which company to pay it to or their full address! Postman could not collect it..has to be certified cheque or money order..and probably in US $.
> Craftsy sent an email on June 5th saying they would expedite the order (I did not ask them too) so I am wondering if this is extra shipping costs. Guess I am not ordering from them again.
> 
> June


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

GH said:


> I haven't received mine yet. I did receive an email from Craftsy on June 5:
> 
> "We wanted to reach out to give you an update on your latest Mystery Box order from Craftsy. Unfortunately due to a warehouse issue, these shipments have been delayed. We expect these orders to ship by mid-week and you are still likely to receive your order within our stated delivery period of 7-10 business days (accounting for last week's Memorial Day holiday). We've expedited shipping to help ensure your order arrives within this delivery period.
> We strive for excellent service here at Craftsy, and we know you are eagerly anticipating your Mystery Boxe order. Because we appreciate you as a customer, we wanted to offer you the chance to sign up for Stefanie Japel's One Skein Knit Shrug workshop free-of-charge (normally $15.99).
> ...


I would call them and ask. I got the same message regarding them expediting my order and did not have to pay extra. Where are you located again? Canada? Perhaps it was 'duty' or 'customs' charges?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> GH said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't received mine yet. I did receive an email from Craftsy on June 5:
> ...


nope..duty box said zero..but there was $ 3.? in taxes. But not Canadian or I would be paying the border services and not the company that shipped it..it actually said 
C.O.D. on the box!!


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry. That is horrible. I hope it all works out. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > GH said:
> ...


Then I have no logical response as to why... Did you call Craftsy and ask?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > glacy1 said:
> ...


I sent an email in response to their email..they have no contact number on their website that I could find!

They have not answered me back yet!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


ok..found a number on their knitting courses page..I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

Ok - received my box today. It was sent COD and the extra charge was $9.21 (Canadian) for duty & tax. 

The box contained 8 balls of the Flake Cotton (2 balls each in 4 different colours - each pair the same colour lot) and two balls of Taormina ribbon yarn (same colour lot), along with a set of 25 cm (10") size 12 mm (17 US) Lantern Moon straight needles. 

I will add to my stash, and try to find some patterns. The Flake Cotton colours are: rust, navy, brown, and cream. The colours do coordinate if I can find a pattern. 

As someone previously said, the idea of a mystery box is the mystery of what you receive. Not sure if I will order again or not. Guess it will depend on the cost.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

New box orders start in about 36 hours or so. 30 for 60 of stuff.


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

I see they now state they do not ship outside of US.



Dreamfli said:


> New box orders start in about 36 hours or so. 30 for 60 of stuff.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

GH said:


> I see they now state they do not ship outside of US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably why there was an extra charge on the postage. Because it was in Canada, and they say they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

Well, when I ordered they were still shipping to Canada. Maybe a glitch in their system? But they are very clear now that they only ship in the US.


----------

